# CRT TV Voice Pitch Dropped



## CAFanTom (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello,

All of a sudden, my Sylvania CRT TV has seemed to lost some of its audio finesse. Voice audio seems to have dropped slightly in pitch, or key, or whatever you want to call it. It also sounds a bit more distorted than before. It's very subtle, and most would not be able to recognize it, but I have a good ear and I know how the pitch of the voices is supposed to sound. How do you think I could go about fixing this problem?

I have searched around and can't find anyone else who has/had this problem. It's kind of hard to describe, too. All I know is that the voice pitch being projected through the TV speakers sounds off.

Thanks in advance!

-Tom


----------

